# Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy On Cinemax



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

Now I find this very frustrating. I have had the premium channels for years now, and the custom for big movies (as I'm sure many of you are aware) is to premiere them on a Saturday or Sunday night, and then move them to the On Demand Channel for that package.

But my wife just called me to inform me that Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy is showing on Cinemax right now (3:00 EST) and it is not on Cinemax On Demand. So I checked their website which has their weekend premieres for now through the beginning of November, and there is no sign of it showing up.

FRUSTRATING! Anyone else surprised by this?? I wish there were a way to converse directly with these channels, because I know my provider will just tell me "We don't set the schedule".


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Today's 2:30pm showing wasn't the premier. I have it recorded from 9/6 at 2:05am.

They may not have the rights to put it on VOD and the movie studio may not have negotiated for a weekend night premier.

It's not even a movie that Cinemax is promoting on their website right now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I have Comcast -- my EPG is showing on Cinemax in HD tomorrow (Thursday 9/13/2012) at 2:30-4:30 pm Eastern.

Thanks, *Rnrboy*, for the reminder, I'm looking forward to watching it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks, just TIVO'd it for tomorrow


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Nick said:


> I have Comcast -- my EPG is showing on Cinemax in HD tomorrow (Thursday 9/13/2012) at 2:30-4:30 pm Eastern.
> 
> Thanks, *Rnrboy*, for the reminder, I'm looking forward to watching it.


My guide is showing it as having multiple showings over the next few days. Kinda hard to miss.


----------



## steinmeg (Nov 23, 2006)

oldschoolecw said:


> Thanks, just TIVO'd it for tomorrow


Don't waste you time...It was awfull


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

steinmeg said:


> Don't waste you time...It was awfull


awful


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

I think steinmeg liked the film. He was full of awe.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> My guide is showing it as having multiple showings over the next few days. Kinda hard to miss.


It would have been easy for me to miss. I don't normally scroll over all my Cinemax channels to find movies.

This is the first time I am aware of in the 6 years or so I've had all these channels where a movie this big didn't get an official premiere night and move to On Demand around the same time.

I guess I'll have to TIVO it too. But it's still disconcerting. I always watch movies @ home since I get every single premium and I've always been able to catch every movie I've wanted to see without going to the theater.

This plants a small seed of doubt in that approach...


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I didn't scroll to find it, I just used DirecTV's HR24 to do a search. After reading your first post, I was rather surprised that it showed up as often as it did.


----------



## Rnrboy (Oct 7, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> I didn't scroll to find it, I just used DirecTV's HR24 to do a search. After reading your first post, I was rather surprised that it showed up as often as it did.


Right, but how would you have known to search for it in the first place if I hadn't posted this? 

That's my point, Cinemax aren't exactly pushing it like most premium channels push big movies.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Fair enough. I wouldn't have thought about it at all if it wasn't for this thread.

I've read the book and enjoyed it and am recording it now to watch at my leisure.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I liked it. You had to stick with it ... it was a dead-slow starter, but slowly got better and better.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

It was on limited release when is was in theaters earlier this year -- mainly in "art" theaters. Local critic was ambivalent about it -- citing the slow start and development of the Smiley character, but said as previously noted here that the picture picked up momentum as it went on.
I never got around to seeing it, and am thinking about streaming the original Guiness version of the story..


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Cholly said:


> It was on limited release when is was in theaters earlier this year -- mainly in "art" theaters. Local critic was ambivalent about it -- citing the slow start and development of the Smiley character, but said as previously noted here that the picture picked up momentum as it went on.
> I never got around to seeing it, and am thinking about streaming the original Guiness version of the story..


You shouldn't regret it ... good story with a not-so-predictable ending.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks for the mention: I wouldn't have caught it otherwise. I am "taping" it soon.


----------



## coolman302003 (Jun 2, 2008)

Is Cinemax even showing it in OAR? 2.35:1 for this specific movie.

Edit: I checked the showing on ActionMAX HD and it's not OAR...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I happen to like cerebral, _us vs them_ coldwar espionage flicks. Oldman, Firth, Hurt and others were at their understated, stiff-upper-lip best. *******


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dang! The thing about those types of movies is you have to both pay attention, and think! I saw TTSS some time ago, and lapsed in both areas. 
Therefor I am going to watch it again, and view it as a challenge.


----------



## redhot (Oct 23, 2009)

When I'm watching tv, I'm usually on the internet and listening to the radio. No wonder I don't know what's going on....:lol:


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

This movie is definitely one you have follow close and is more cerebral than action oriented. I liked it but admittedly it is not for everyone.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw it in theater so my attention was rapt. Very poorly told. Bad editing. I read the book and wasn't as confusing as the movie. Great acting. Good story. Ending makes sense but one of those movies where they decided to be so coy thinking it was dramatic and it winds up just being a jumbled mess.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

tonyd79 said:


> Saw it in theater so my attention was rapt. Very poorly told. Bad editing. I read the book and wasn't as confusing as the movie. Great acting. Good story. Ending makes sense but one of those movies where they decided to be so coy thinking it was dramatic and it winds up just being a jumbled mess.


So I guess you won't be watching it on TV. :scratchin


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking I may try to read a synopsis or two before viewing again.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I'm thinking I may try to read a synopsis or two before viewing again.


In the past I've read books that later were made into movies. Without exception, I always favored the book's story over the film. I eventually realized that a movie can never reach the level of detail, timelines and characters that the book rendered so freely.

I therefore decided to experiment by not watching movies that were based on books I had read; and similarly, I stopped reading books that I had already seen as movies.

That was about ten years ago ... I'm still pleasantly experimenting and enjoying movies like never before.


----------

